
CERN Stress-Testing Large Hadron Collider, Everyone Hide Under a Chair - Gearlog - Anon84
http://www.gearlog.com/2009/07/cern_stress-testing_large_hadr.php
======
rms
I am not concerned at all about CERN destroying the world. I am more concerned
about CERN never working. How many years of a non-functioning particle
accelerator will it take for us to start hypothesizing about how just how
bizarre (and probably simulated) our universe is?

~~~
jacquesm
It looks pretty real to me, that simulated universe, and that is quite
possibly all that matters.

Everything else is philosophy, CERN is concerned with physics.

If they get it to work (and I'm pretty sure it will work, they have a pretty
good track record there) chances are that they will discover some interesting
new bits of data that will get us one step closer to a UFT and a better
understanding of how all of this began.

That's worth some money, more in my opinion than another useless war or some
lets-make-jobs project.

